# Duesseldorf Open 2010



## JoSpies (May 2, 2010)

Did you notice the Duesseldorf Open taking place in (of course) Duesseldorf, Germany? It will be in Juli in a nice and familiar location, conveniently located und surrounded by many possibilities of not that expensive accomodations.
If you're interested visit http://cube.hackvalue.de/dd10


----------



## JoSpies (May 10, 2010)

on the homepage we provided some new and useful informations according the venue, particularly with regard to accomodation and catering.
Hope to see you there.


----------

